# Big Bang



## Viczavea (Aug 17, 2018)

Hublot do not get enough credit and respect that they deserve, they make great timepiece and the Big Bang is on of my favorites


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

Do you see a lot of Hublot's in Nigeria? Now that I'm thinking about it, every Prince and Finance Minister probably have several.


----------



## Cherna79 (Aug 18, 2018)

I agree with you, Hublot are great pieces both mechanisms and design. However, they have chosen to go the fashion route, and keep signing up artists, racers, soccer players and celebrities in general. In my opinion, in their beginings they were a lot nicer and simpler, not so many colors and gadgets, but again they have a market for it and chose to go that way.
Personally i like their simpler pieces.


----------



## jtf8751 (Oct 8, 2015)

Hublot does alot of things but are great pieces, nothing wrong with them. They sell great


----------



## JDMLS430 (Aug 16, 2018)

They get plenty of free advertisement. Rappers and hip.hop songs mention their brand in their songs.


----------



## jtf8751 (Oct 8, 2015)

One of the best models, can't go wrong there, just buy it!!!!


----------



## Chris Thorn (Dec 24, 2018)

Don't forget Mayweather had them on his shorts during his last big boxing match. Real big printed HUBLOT on them . When he faced Connor Mcgregor.


----------



## Rledwards25 (Dec 25, 2018)

Hublot makes great looking watches. Very comfortable as well from what I've heard.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## ocN55 (Aug 29, 2018)

I do think Hublot does deserve more credit in the market.


----------



## philricciardi (Jan 26, 2019)

I personally think their designs are stunning, especially the skeleton dial Unico models.


----------



## Dragonspridenyc (Apr 22, 2019)

I agree I think it’s a solid looking piece and makes a statement on the wrist 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchguy-007 (May 22, 2019)

Big Bang is unique and it stands out nicely on the wrist


----------



## jjspyder (May 1, 2018)

I agree. Hublot deserves more credit.


----------



## Familyman310 (Dec 19, 2017)

100% agree. Loved my Big Bang 44mm and always on the lookout for another.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gejay (Aug 27, 2018)

It’s a great watch I’m still getting use to my 48mm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## _Mechanical_Art_ (Jun 2, 2020)

Love the Big Bang. They look great on all different straps too.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## andycoph (Apr 6, 2011)

_Mechanical_Art_ said:


> Love the Big Bang. They look great on all different straps too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum and nice Big Bang!


----------



## gejay (Aug 27, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adam_svt (Sep 21, 2019)

I feel torn on them. In one way they are beautiful pieces but then tacky at times. they're nice but not crazy about them


----------



## Hugo_Weaving (Jul 6, 2020)

I have wanted to take the leap for years, I am just worried about how they retain value. They make some very interesting and beautiful time peices though!


----------



## GJW.55 (May 11, 2019)

Hugo_Weaving said:


> I have wanted to take the leap for years, I am just worried about how they retain value. They make some very interesting and beautiful time peices though!


The thing I would 100% say is buy used because they do not hold value well at all from a New to Pre-owned perspective. But, you can buy a nice ceramic Big Bang for around $6500-7000 when original MSRP is over $13k. When you want to get a new one, you can try to get out at what you paid or just sell it quickly for about $6k and wear a $13,000 watch for less than 10% of that cost!


----------



## Hugo_Weaving (Jul 6, 2020)

Do you have any suggestions on a good preowned website for hublot? I think 7k is pretty reasonable for what you get.


----------



## _Mechanical_Art_ (Jun 2, 2020)

Great timepieces.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bswcollection (Jun 29, 2020)

Love the overall design! People saying they are copying AP lol


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## flynnstone (Jan 2, 2011)

Beautiful watch!!


----------

